# potassium iodide



## SHY_RONNIE (Dec 13, 2011)

planning on taking Hexarelin and ghrp-6. twice a day

AND
*
HGH frag 176-191 3 times a day trying to lose some weight and get some lean muscle and feel great at the same time.*



Will potassium iodide keep the cortisol under control if so how much would you start with and how often 

found some potassium iodide on ebay not sure if it what i need.

please


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Dec 13, 2011)

DID I post this in the correct area?


----------



## Thresh (Dec 13, 2011)

You did, I just do not know the correct answer. Send Twist a PM with a link to the thread, he knows his shit and if you are lucky he will chime in.


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Dec 13, 2011)

wow nice


----------



## GMO (Dec 13, 2011)

Just take 2-3g of Vitamin C ED.  That will keep your cortisol levels under control.


----------



## Thresh (Dec 13, 2011)

GMO said:


> Just take 2-3g of Vitamin C ED.  That will keep your cortisol levels under control.



This is another guy that knows his shit as well!


----------



## SHY_RONNIE (Dec 13, 2011)

WILL DO thank you


----------

